# First Bacon



## daggerdoggie (Jul 22, 2011)

After reading all the posts on here on homemade bacon, I had to try it.

I found a great source for pork bellies in Albany, NY, and just about anything else you may want to find regarding meat.  Tons of hand made sausages and custom-cut meats.  It's a great place.

http://www.rolfsporkstore.com/

To start with, I selected a simple recipe I found on here of just cure # 1, kosher salt and brown sugar.  Rubbed in the cure first well and then the salt and sugar.

Here's my first 6lb of bacon going into the fridge.  Looking forward to the results.


----------



## meateater (Jul 22, 2011)

Looking forward to the bacon.


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice! My ingredient list is very similar and it turns out awesome every time. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## talan64 (Jul 22, 2011)

Waiting "patiently"


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 23, 2011)

Yep, we'll be here!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll be here too, if Al & Talan will slide over & quit hogging the popcorn!!!







Bear


----------



## chadinclw (Jul 23, 2011)

We'll be waiting...I'm not so sure about "patiently". 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun.


----------



## rich- (Jul 23, 2011)

Here in the Seattle area we have a store named Cash & Carry a branch of Smart Foodservice.

In my South Tacoma store, I just 1 hour ago found they have pork Bellies in 10 pound boxes frozen for $2.28 per pound.

I bought my first pork belly and will be going for the bacon, but due to work schedule and vacation planned, It will not happen untill the middle of August, will be hard to wait.

Rich


----------



## daggerdoggie (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm anxiously waiting too.  Five more days until I can do something to it other than turn it every day.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 25, 2011)

Be patient grasshopper and SMF will have yet another baconmaker in the house. Good luck + I also will be watching. No popcorn here just bacon flavored sunflower seeds. Dang I'm addicted to them.


----------



## daggerdoggie (Jul 25, 2011)

Bacon flavored sunflower seeds?  How do you make those?


----------



## daggerdoggie (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, the wait is almost over.  Two bacons out of the cure.  I rinsed them both off, did a test fry on the regular bacon (so far, so good) and the buckboard bacon is soaking in ice water per instructions for an hour.  The regular bacon is back in the fridge for a day to dry off and then both go in the smoker.

Buckboard bacon soaking:







Bacon drying in the fridge - Just a few more days:


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 1, 2011)

Lookin' Good So Far

You can speed up forming the pellicle, by placing a fan in front of it.  Takes about 1/2 hour or so.

What wood are you using to smoke with and how long do you plan to smoke?

I use Apple and the color will tell when it's done







Good Luck!

Todd


----------



## daggerdoggie (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you and thanks for the tip...I'm going to try that now.

I will also be using apple wood for a cold smoke.  I like the smoke flavor, so I was planning on about 12 hours of cold smoke...do you think that's too much?


----------



## eman (Aug 1, 2011)

12 hrs is not to long for a cold smoke. Last one we did in als smoke house went 18 - 19 hrs.


----------



## daggerdoggie (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the advise...

Fan on the bacon...







Smoker fired up; awaiting TBS:


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 1, 2011)

Daggerdoggie said:


> Thank you and thanks for the tip...I'm going to try that now.
> 
> I will also be using apple wood for a cold smoke.  I like the smoke flavor, so I was planning on about 12 hours of cold smoke...do you think that's too much?




I used to smoke with Hickory for 6 1/2 hours, and switched to Apple for 12 hours.  Eman is correct, that some guys will smoke for 18+ hours.  This will depend on the type of smoker used or if you're using a smokehouse.

The color will tell you when your bacon is done.  Bacon will start to take on color at about 6 hours.  I would do a test fry at about 6 1/2 hours and see if you like it.  Remember, the first slice or 2 will have a smokier taste.

Also, the quality of smoke and type of wood used will determine the final smoke flavor.  Hickory can have a little "Bite" to it, so I don't use it on bacon.  If you're producing a nice Thin Blue Smoke(TBS), you're on the right track.  If you're producing thick white smoke, you'll end up with bitter tasting bacon from the creosote.

You'll never buy store bought bacon again!

Todd


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 1, 2011)

Daggerdoggie said:


> Smoker fired up; awaiting TBS:




Smoke is lookin' a little thick and white

Slow down the smoke and get the TBS

Todd


----------



## daggerdoggie (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, I just started it.  Waiting for it to settle down in the next hour or so.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 1, 2011)

I've never seen it done in an offset, so this is interesting.

Lots of guys with offsets can benefit from your post!

Depending on your temps, you may be done much sooner than 12 hours.

I would not bring your belly bacon up past 120° internal.  You'll lose the fat

Todd


----------



## daggerdoggie (Aug 1, 2011)

No fire in the pit of the offset, just a simple modification:














It doesn't really add much heat.  Right now it's at 80 degrees and ready to put the bacon on.


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 1, 2011)

OK OK i can not wait any more the  suspense   is killing me


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2011)

Still here!







Hey Bear, did you fall asleep?

You spilled your beer!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Still here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup I'm here!!!

Sorry about that---Good thing it wasn't on the carpet!!!

I was really tired!!

Where's that Bacon??

I use Hickory for just about everything, especially Bacon.

My last one was 17 pounds, in the MES 40 smoker with an AMNS filled with Hickory dust burning for 11 1/2 hours---Perfect!

MMMMmmmmmmm.......

Bear


----------



## daggerdoggie (Aug 3, 2011)

Finally done with my first bacon and buckboard bacon.

I have to say, the results on both are fantastic.  I particularly like the traditional bacon.  Best bacon I've ever had. Going to have to make more!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice!!!

Hey boys, we got another one!!

He'll never buy Bacon at the store again!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I love it!!!

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 3, 2011)

Hooked On Bacon

TJ


----------



## allen (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice looking bacon, nice avatar


----------

